# Channel logos on the mini



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

So the bolt has logos, however the mini doesn't..

Anyone know if this should be there already or is coming?


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Already there if you have the latest update on your mini, 20.5.4a


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The software update should be coming to all Minis and Roamios soon.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

buckweet1980 said:


> So the bolt has logos, however the mini doesn't..
> 
> Anyone know if this should be there already or is coming?


Do you also have a BOLT? If so, I believe the necessary update should roll-out fairly quickly to any BOLT-connected Mini. You could likely expedite the process by manually making connections to the TiVo service from your Mini.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

Welp they're there now.. Must have updated today or something..

Weren't there as of last night


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just got mine. Roamio may get it later today. Is there a place to complain about a bad logo yet?

I wonder why the TiVo logo wasn't updated also?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just got the update on all 3 of my Minis today as well. Still no update for my Roamio Plus or Roamio basic.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Are you getting the update even without having a Bolt or do you two have Bolts?

My wife misses the logos from our Directv days(I do too). She find it hard to recognize the call letters when looking at the guide.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Chuck_IV said:


> Are you getting the update even without having a Bolt or do you two have Bolts?


No Bolt, just Roamios (a Plus and a basic) on my account, and all of my Minis have received the update for the logos in the channel guide.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> No Bolt, just Roamios (a Plus and a basic) on my account, and all of my Minis have received the update for the logos in the channel guide.


Nice. I'll try to force the update on my 2 minis(if it already hasn't happened) when I get home.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

Chuck_IV said:


> Are you getting the update even without having a Bolt or do you two have Bolts?
> 
> My wife misses the logos from our Directv days(I do too). She find it hard to recognize the call letters when looking at the guide.


Lack of logos is what kept me away from TiVo until the Bolt came out.. I still want them to add color coded guide capabilities to.. So I can find via color what is a movie, sport, kids show, etc.

I put in a feature request to get more logos added as that is what support said I needed to do.. did the same thing on color coded guide.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Chuck_IV said:


> Are you getting the update even without having a Bolt or do you two have Bolts?
> 
> My wife misses the logos from our Directv days(I do too). She find it hard to recognize the call letters when looking at the guide.


No Bolt and Roamio isn't on a priority list either.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

I've had the update on my Mini for a few weeks. Never had a Bolt.


----------



## manhole (Apr 15, 2005)

My TiVo mini just got the channel logos and Quickmode (only a Roamio in the house, no Bolt).

I'm just curious. I have the older Mini without RF. It is listed as a Series4. Are the newer Minis with RF listed as Series5 in their system information screens? Are there any other hardware differences between the two besides having RF built in?


----------



## spartus4 (Oct 11, 2014)

Just got the update for the channel logos on my Mini rev. 2, but my Roamio still has not gotten it. I had it connect to tivo and it download a large update and it took a long time to install but it didn't change anything on the Roamio.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

manhole said:


> My TiVo mini just got the channel logos and Quickmode (only a Roamio in the house, no Bolt).
> 
> I'm just curious. I have the older Mini without RF. It is listed as a Series4. Are the newer Minis with RF listed as Series5 in their system information screens? Are there any other hardware differences between the two besides having RF built in?


I think the RF Mini is still listed as a Series4. I think someone on here did a teardown of the new Mini and its circuit board was reconfigured somewhat from the old Mini. Someone also did some testing to compare speeds, and I think the new Mini was maybe 10% faster than the old Mini in some circumstances, but the difference probably isn't enough for the average person to notice.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I think the RF Mini is still listed as a Series4.


Yes, it is.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Speaking of the Mini, since getting the update, I find the sound absent from some menus. It's set to Dolby, so I don't expect it with live TV showing, but when I power on the TV it always used to beep when I moved down to live TV. Now that doesn't happen most of the time.

update: I just sent a bug report to TiVo asking for a link to report incorrect network logos. HDNET and MSNBC are wrong.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

manhole said:


> My TiVo mini just got the channel logos and Quickmode (only a Roamio in the house, no Bolt).


What is Quickmode?

My two minis have the logos, but my Roamio does not.

Also, my Tivo Desktop Pro went crazy this morning when I booted my computer, and started re-transferring all the files in its folder that it had already transferred...TiVo giveth and TiVo taketh away.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dougdingle said:


> What is Quickmode?


It lets you watch recordings sped up by 30%, with audio pitch corrected.



dougdingle said:


> My two minis have the logos, but my Roamio does not.


No Roamios have it yet. It will come in the next software update, hopefully later this month.



dougdingle said:


> TiVo giveth and TiVo taketh away.


...blessed be the name of TiVo.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> update: I just sent a bug report to TiVo asking for a link to report incorrect network logos. HDNET and MSNBC are wrong.


You should be able to use this:

https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It lets you watch recordings sped up by 30%, with audio pitch corrected.


Oh. The original poster said this came with the latest update, and has a Roamio and Minis. I thought this feature only worked on the Bolt. I have a Roamio Pro and Minis, and don't see it available anywhere.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dougdingle said:


> Oh. The original poster said this came with the latest update, and has a Roamio and Minis. I thought this feature only worked on the Bolt. I have a Roamio Pro and Minis, and don't see it available anywhere.


It's not available on the Roamios yet, but it will be in the next software update. If your Minis already have the new guide logos, then they also should now have QuickMode.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You should be able to use this:
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html


I was going to, but a bad logo isn't on the list. I noticed the MSNBC logo is wrong on zap2it but the HDNet movies has been updated.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I was going to, but a bad logo isn't on the list. I noticed the MSNBC logo is wrong on zap2it but the HDNet movies has been updated.


What are you seeing as wrong about the MSNBC logo? Zap2it and my TiVo Mini are very similar to each other, with the Zap2it logo showing "MSNBC" but the Mini showing "msnbc" (lowercase) -- with Zap2it matching what appears on the MSNBC website.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> What are you seeing as wrong about the MSNBC logo? Zap2it and my TiVo Mini are very similar to each other, with the Zap2it logo showing "MSNBC" but the Mini showing "msnbc" (lowercase) -- with Zap2it matching what appears on the MSNBC website.


During the last shake up, MSNBC went to all caps. My zap2it has the old msnbc tiny logo with the bird above the network name in all caps.

This looks like all caps to me: http://www.msnbc.com/


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> During the last shake up, MSNBC went to all caps. My zap2it has the old msnbc tiny logo with the bird above the network name in all caps.
> 
> This looks like all caps to me: http://www.msnbc.com/


Yes, and as described in my previous post. And it matches what I'm seeing on Zap2it's "national listing" for MSNBC, although the Zap2it logo seems insanely small and blurry. (While TiVo's logo still uses lowercase.)


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Got the update on the minis on Friday. My only issue is, some of the logos are small and hard to see, especially on the smaller bedroom TV's. Not a fault of Tivo but just an observation. 

It would have nice if they(like other have suggested) left the call letters and just put the logos to the left of the channel numbers, in that empty space.

I did notice they are using the HD variants of the logos for the HD channels, which is nice to see.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

So the only issue for you guys is the MSNBC logo? I'm missing about 50 logos entirely, and many are outdated, like Science channel, etc. You're not seeing any other missing or old logos?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> So the only issue for you guys is the MSNBC logo? I'm missing about 50 logos entirely, and many are outdated, like Science channel, etc. You're not seeing any other missing or old logos?


Old logo is HDNET Movies (only 2 days old) and MSNBC. Missing I have over 25, and I'm not counting local information, some QVC, some I never heard of and music. That was really boring. But I did learn there is a World Fishing Network. 

My guide is set to 18 channels as favorites.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> So the only issue for you guys is the MSNBC logo? I'm missing about 50 logos entirely, and many are outdated, like Science channel, etc. You're not seeing any other missing or old logos?


No, no -- though it might have seemed that way -- I was just trying to figure out what Joe was using for his baseline comparison (Zap2it), for when I get around to going through my channel list to identify the missing. I was confused by his post since my channel listing on Zap2it had the correct MSNBC logo, contrary to what I interpreted as his observation.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> No, no -- though it might have seemed that way -- I was just trying to figure out what Joe was using for his baseline comparison (Zap2it), for when I get around to going through my channel list to identify the missing. I was confused by his post since my channel listing on Zap2it had the correct MSNBC logo, contrary to what I interpreted as his observation.


My zap2it has the wrong logo. So does the Roamio guide. It changed this summer: http://www.adweek.com/tvnewser/msnbc-rolls-out-new-on-air-look/269746


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> My zap2it has the wrong logo. So does the Roamio guide. It changed this summer: http://www.adweek.com/tvnewser/msnbc-rolls-out-new-on-air-look/269746


Right, understood.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The software update should be coming to all Minis and Roamios soon.


I sure hope not. Many of us still have Premieres and TiVo has been very lazy in not publicizing their plans for keeping the Premiere up to date on something that is quite minuscule such as channel logos in the guide. Many use the Premiere and Roamio and Mini within the same household and uniformity is monumentally important.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JWhites said:


> I sure hope not. Many of us still have Premieres and TiVo has been very lazy in not publicizing their plans for keeping the Premiere up to date on something that is quite minuscule such as channel logos in the guide. Many use the Premiere and Roamio and Mini within the same household and uniformity is monumentally important.


Well uniformity has already been broken, as the Minis all have the logos now. So I'll be happy when my Roamio and Minis are uniform once again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Well uniformity has already been broken, as the Minis all have the logos now. So I'll be happy when my Roamio and Minis are uniform once again.


They can be uniform now. Just turn off the channel logos on the Mini.


----------



## PoobBubes (Jun 30, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> They can be uniform now. Just turn off the channel logos on the Mini.


Where is the setting for this? I don't want them displayed, as I find them distracting.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

PoobBubes said:


> Where is the setting for this? I don't want them displayed, as I find them distracting.


As far as I am aware, there is no setting to turn them off.


----------



## PoobBubes (Jun 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Hit the yellow commie pinko "A" while in the guide, the option to turn off logos is there.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

foghorn2 said:


> Hit the yellow commie pinko "A" while in the guide, the option to turn off logos is there.


Nice catch! I hadn't noticed that new option.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

PoobBubes said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What page in the manual is that information on.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lessd said:


> What page in the manual is that information on.


You didn't get the manual update addendum yet? Might be lost in the mail.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TBS has a new logo. TiVo needs an update. Compare it to zap2it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> TBS has a new logo. TiVo needs an update. Compare it to zap2it.


That's odd-looking. But ok...










And, yeah, Zap2it appears to have the new logo, though solid pink with yellow lettering.


----------

